# New FC Golden - Kaye Fuller's "Flash"



## CAROLINA MOM

How exciting, huge Congratulations to Flash and his owners!

Outstanding job!


----------



## hotel4dogs

wooooo hoooooo! That's one for celebration!


----------



## Leslie B

Congrats!!! Big accomplishment for everyone.


----------



## 2golddogs

Outstanding!!


----------



## Alaska7133

Awesome! It's great when a golden gets this far in field trials!


----------



## my4goldens

Congratulations !!! Fantastic accomplishment and he is a gorgeous dog too.


----------



## Tatnall

FTGoldens said:


> His Open WIN not only titled him, but it also qualified him for the 2013 National Retriever Championship.


I just hope I get the chance to watch him run. Unfortunately, even though I asked for a job that let me sit and drink beer and watch dogs run, I did not get one. But I will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## hollyk

Sweet!!!!!


----------



## sterregold

HOORAY!!!! What terrific news and it will be good to see a Golden in the National Open!


----------



## Klamath Gold

This is really good news. I have been watching the field trial results for quite some time anticipating this. Great Job and congratulations.
Randy


----------

